# Introduction - Composer



## jbstanley (Aug 9, 2018)

Just wanted to say "hello" to this great forum. Have enjoyed reading some posts. 

I'm a composer and music producer who has had the wonderful privilege of working with some outstanding talent across a variety of genres. I started out as a drummer (hold the jokes!  ) and have grown into scoring projects involving orchestras, choirs and a number of unique combinations...which _occasionally _contain lots of huge percussion! (not always, but bringing gigantic percussive elements into projects is always fun)

In regards to film scoring - it's been refreshing to read about the hard work involved and the energy that is needed. When working on most music projects I find that the passion in the creation process is what drives me. I love it even more than the final product - and at times I'll skip a meal (or two) cause I'm so locked into what's developing. 

I greatly enjoy experimenting with the ways you can use an orchestra, and have found great satisfaction in bringing cultures of music together that have typically been worlds apart. Inspired in how Hans Zimmer has used electronic/synth voices to enhance orchestral compositions (or maybe its the other way around) - it's fun testing the boundaries and thinking way outside the box. Just wrapped a project out of Los Angeles with producer Trevor Lawrence Jr., an incredible Hip-Hop producer, songwriter and a fantastic drummer, in pursuing the challenge of fusing together intense cinematic orchestrations with hard-hitting Hip-Hop elements, that as composer, stretched and challenged my creativity in ways I never imagined it would go. A very rewarding process. When able - I'll post a few clips - would love to hear your thoughts!

I hope to chime in here and there as well as gain some valued insight and wisdom on this continued journey. Take care for now... Work hard. Sleep later.


----------

